# Ex fiancee and baby live together but cant live together



## Jav1990 (Feb 21, 2018)

So my ex fiancee of 9 years decided to break ties because she fell out of love and now seeing another man. I tried everything possible to make her change her mind to try to work it out but she does not want to. Their is no fixing. We have 4 month old baby together that i love to death. We are living together for the baby but i just cant live with her when she seeing someone else and im trying to get over her. The house we live in is mine. I have no idea what to do in this situation primarily because of the baby. Is it bad if i ask her to leave the house even though obiously the baby is going with her? I feel like im kicking my baby out too. Any ideas how to make right?


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

Sometimes, in order to be the best parent you can be, you have to put yourself, and your own well being, first. It's okay to make her leave. She's hurting you by staying.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Why haven't you gotten a lawyer yet, and find out what your parental rights in your divorce are? This is the first MUST that you need to do right away.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dna test the kid!


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

Get the DNA test.


----------



## Jav1990 (Feb 21, 2018)

chillymorn69 said:


> Dna test the kid!





ReturntoZero said:


> Get the DNA test.


I know for a fact the baby is mine, no need for dna test.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Jav1990 said:


> I know for a fact the baby is mine, no need for dna test.


How?


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

For a fact indeed? Tell me, what science are you using to state this 'certain' fact?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I agree that you need to get the babies dna done. 

I think its very selfish of her to stay living in your home while seeing another man. so cruel. Have you asked her when she will be leaving? Have you talked about child care arrangement for the future? Is she intending to remain there long term?
You really need to get legal advise. 

If she wants to stay then you need to set terms, IE she can stay as long as she stops seeing the other man.


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

Figure out what your child support payments will be, offer a 3 month advance to her so she can get settled in her own place and throw her out. For her to live in your house and date another man is likely mentally abusive IMO, you're under no obligation to live like that.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

If the DNA test shows the baby is yours, then you kick her out and file for split custody. Expect to pay child support too.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

They are not married. There is no divorce. No alimony. Child support only. DNA the child. Tell her to plan to live somewhere else. She can not keep you from seeing the child. You can still be in your child's life. Get her out before it destroys you. Lawyer up.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I doubt very much that the OP would do anything. He seems like one of those weak men that are not able to have the balls to do what needs to be done, just complain. Talk and no actions.


----------

